

Upscrn.com (Beta), new developer oriented media file hosting site - nicolas55ar
http://upscrn.com
Upscrn.com (Beta) just launched. We aim to make sharing files with your collegues and coordinating projects much easier and productive. Sign up for the beta now and receive a full account for free for 99 years. Many more features to come!
======
wccrawford
99 years? I've signed up for an email to see just how true that turns out to
be.

~~~
nicolas55ar
That's how we reward the early adopters.

